
Show HN: Load testing with AWS Lambda - hassy
http://veldstra.org/2016/02/18/project-dino-load-testing-on-lambda-with-artillery.html?hn
======
pan69
If the server you're targeting is quite slow in terms of sending a response
back, let's say its 500ms on average, isn't this an expensive exercise? I
mean, AWS Lambda charges for every 100ms of utilisation.

~~~
jorgecurio
Come on, this is penny pinching.

Amazon charges 1/50,000th of a penny per 100ms, so 1 second is still 1/5000th
of a penny. You need 5000 seconds so well over an hour (90 minutes) to pay
Amazon a measly 1 cents for an hour of their resources.

------
MartynasAl
A similar project was a winner in Gopher Gala
[https://goad.io/](https://goad.io/)

